# FEATURE REQUEST: 16:9 Program Guide



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I would recommend a feature request to adjust the program guide when the 921 is in 16:9 aspect ratio. When in 16:9, the program guide could take advantage of the additional horizontal space to show more program information.


----------



## ddelmonte (Dec 20, 2003)

Wouldn't it be cool to have a program guide that showed which programs were being broadcast in 16:9.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

Agreed re the 16x9 EPG. The space is there, use it! 

Esp. since the receiver knows if we have 16x9 already based on the setup settings...


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

bytre said:


> I would recommend a feature request to adjust the program guide when the 921 is in 16:9 aspect ratio. When in 16:9, the program guide could take advantage of the additional horizontal space to show more program information.


Like Voom. Disappointing the 811 didn't address this either. You would think an HD focused product would address this. Not rocket science.


----------

